# Brake Light Switch -Write Up-



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

Only had my TT for 2 weeks and my brake light switch has died a slow death








Called Audi and they didn't have the part in stock so I called VW and of course they have the part in stock for $20








This new brake light switch looked a lot different to the original part because it's green in colour and it also looks bigger, the new part number is: 1C0 945 511 A 
Installing Instructions but it's for a Golf/Jetta








Seen as I've only seen write ups for the Golf/Jetta, I figuered I'd create a write up for the TT








Legal stuff, I will not be held liable so do this at your own risk








First you need to remove the Headlight Switch, which is a very simple process. All you have to do is in the off position, push the switch in and turn it clockwise until you hear a click and then pull toward you like this....

Now you need to remove 5 screws (1 of mine was missing)








The middle screw is so you can pull back the fuse panel housing for more room when you put everything back together.








The other 2 screws are under the dash...
















Once all the screws are loose the bottom part of the dash should pull out easily and then all you have to do is unclip the brake light switch harness, unclip the OBD II port and follow the "Installing Instructions but it's for a Golf/Jetta" pic I posted above.
Getting the bottom part of the dash back in is extremely tedious so you might want to drink a







before you start







Remember when you're reinstalling the bottom half of the dash, there are 2 white guides that sit in between the clutch and brake pedal and another one on the right side of the accelerator pedal, then on top on both sides of the steering column there are these clips the lower dash slide into, when you line up everything correctly the guides on the bottom and the clips up top should hold up the dash with out any screws. Remember to pull the headlight switch harness and dash light level harness through the holes cut out for the headlight switch part of the dash. Once you have the bottom part of the dash secure, you will have to hold it tightly while you tighten some of the screws back up. I started from the fuse panel because that was the hardest part to seat in.
Hope this helps for the TT community, LMK if you need any more help guys









_Modified by markcorrado1 at 4:49 PM 2-13-2008_

_Modified by markcorrado1 at 10:37 PM 2-13-2008_


_Modified by markcorrado1 at 4:13 PM 9-8-2008_


----------

